# Picture ledge and built-in picture shelves



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

My wife has been asking for a place to put up some pictures, candles, etc... This is what I've come up with. I found the simple picture ledge in a lowe's magazine and the built in I designed. The built in still needs to be sanded and painted, and the wife is picking out wall paper for behind the shelves. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Good job - I like'em. I've never seen that type of ledge before. It's a good idea. And that's a really fine job on the built-in.

Are you really Reckless?


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Sometimes geoguy...sometimes.:thumbsup:

It's from the Johnny Cash song Man in Black. It's actually a tribute to a friend of mine.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Therecklessone Very Nice. I have biult a few of those inset book shelves. Thay are a space saver on the interior walls. And your idea for the picure rail is nice. I give it 2 thumbs up.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot..


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Nice work... Did you shape the picture ledge or is that a couple of trims put together?

Nice tribute to your old friend. I have a friend who recently had a bad trip that left him cold...


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

And it was a bad trip that left him cold....I'm sorry to hear about your friend. 

I wish I could have shaped them myself. I've got a tiny shop and a crappy router table so I had to brad nail door stop trim and cove moulding to 1 by 3 and 1 x 2 stock.... I'll take a close up photo and show you how it's pieced together.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's the pic... Really simple setup. Hardest part is finding studs through 50 year old textured walls. My stud finder kept getting hung up. Its worn out though.

Terry how close are you to Licking, MO? I'm from Kansas City, MO, but have family in Licking...


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Nixa is a bedroom community of Springfield - just south.

Yeah, my stud finder is hard to use... It keeps pointing at me....


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

:laughing: HAHA :laughing:The old stud finder joke...2nd oldest joke in the book, and it's still funny. 

I usually "test" the stud finder by making it "find me" in front of my wife. She doesn't think its so funny anymore, but she shouldn't make me hang so much stuff up if she doesn't want to deal with it.:shifty:


----------

